# Envoyer le signal vidéo de mon PC sur l'écran de mon MacBooKPro



## GeNetiK (14 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour,

J'espère être dans la bonne partie car c'est un lien entre windows et mac que je recherche.

J'aimerais profiter de la qualité d'écran (colorimétrie surtout) de mon MBP tout en bossant sur mon PC. Afin d'avoir deux devices différents et m'assurer d'une bonne mise en place de mes contrastes en photo par exemple (donc une copie d' 'écran m'irait très bien).

Que ce soit les deux en même temps (écran PC + écran MAC en simultané ou simplement sur le mac si pas possible autrement).

J'ai bien l'impression qu'au niveau hardware il n'existe rien. Ou en tout cas, mon MBP late 2011 n'a pas d'entrée HDMI ou autre. Mais est-il possible de passer par un soft qui enverrait le signal/affichage de ma tour PC vers l'écran du mbp svp ?

Je vous remercie !


----------

